# Renting a room in an assigned PMQ - looking for references.



## Ayrsayle (25 Apr 2014)

Came across an interesting ad this evening, with a member advertising a room for rent in a PMQ (for roughly a few hundred less then the member is likely paying for it - though it is a moot point).  This sets off some alarm bells to me, was curious if anyone could shed some light on the topic.

It was my understanding that members were not supposed to gain monetarily from assigned housing (outside of running a personal business in specific situations, etc).


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Apr 2014)

As far as I know, non-family members are allowed to live in your PMQ, with permission from CFHA (each base may differ).  The caveat is "the designated occupant shall not charge a rental in excess of the rental charged by DND for that MQ."  Of course, that was if someone was occupying the PMQ while you were away, but I'd imagine the rules are no different for renting a room. 

The renting member is still responsible for the other occupant(s).


----------



## Jorkapp (1 May 2014)

Some bases allow Single members to share a PMQ, depending on availability. Usually this is governed by Base/Wing Standing Orders on Married Quarters.


----------



## Ayrsayle (1 May 2014)

Did a bit of research and looking for answers since posting this - I was somewhat surprised by the response (which I then referenced).  This was the e-mail I received:

_"Residents of DND housing do not have a lease or rental agreement with CFHA; they have a licence to occupy the Residential Housing Unit. Under the current DND policy, members are allowed to have paying roommates. The policy does not differentiate between CAF members and non federal employees. Arrangements for roommates is between the occupant of record and the roommate. CFHA does not have any means of monitoring these situations. "_

So any "rental" is between the member and occupant of the PMQ - with the member holding the licence to occupy being the sole person responsible for the occupancy (and fufilling the obligations thereof).

The more you know.


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2014)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Did a bit of research and looking for answers since posting this - I was somewhat surprised by the response (which I then referenced).  This was the e-mail I received:
> 
> _"Residents of DND housing do not have a lease or rental agreement with CFHA; they have a licence to occupy the Residential Housing Unit. Under the current DND policy, members are allowed to have paying roommates. The policy does not differentiate between CAF members and non federal employees. Arrangements for roommates is between the occupant of record and the roommate. CFHA does not have any means of monitoring these situations. "_
> 
> ...



Nice!  Thinking outside the box: This opens up the possibility of claims against the member, should someone who has been 'renting' for a period of over one and a half years decides for some reason to claim or sue for "Common-Law Status".    >


----------



## Strike (2 May 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nice!  Thinking outside the box: This opens up the possibility of claims against the member, should someone who has been 'renting' for a period of over one and a half years decides for some reason to claim or sue for "Common-Law Status".    >



And what happens if a member gets a short notice posting that is less than the required minimum time to give notice to the renter?     If a legal lease was signed...


----------



## captloadie (2 May 2014)

This seems like an odd response to receive. Was it from CFHA? I thought current policy stated you had to inform CFHA of all occupants living in their housing, so therefore, they are aware and tracking who is living in the PMQs. I know there was an issue in Cold Lake where when they did an early morning check at the back gate, there were dozens of company trucks leaving to go off to work. It raised a bit of a stir.


----------



## Ayrsayle (2 May 2014)

This was a response from CFHA - I infered from it (And other references) that any "renting" you are doing is between you and the other person - IE, CFHA can never be held responsible, nor is it obligated to protect "renter/rentee" rights and obligations.

Still surprising to me - perhaps there are limitations included under Base/Wing Standing Orders, etc.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (11 May 2014)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> This was a response from CFHA - I infered from it (And other references) that any "renting" you are doing is between you and the other person - IE, CFHA can never be held responsible, nor is it obligated to protect "renter/rentee" rights and obligations.
> 
> Still surprising to me - perhaps there are limitations included under Base/Wing Standing Orders, etc.



So, hypothetically speaking, could a member "licence" 10 units from CFHA and then have 10 "roommates" paying him rent every month?  Seems like a (potentially) lucrative opportunity.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 May 2014)

No, because you can only ever have one PMQ at a time.


----------



## CountDC (12 May 2014)

and they will assign you one based on family size so unless you are single odds are you need that space for a family member.


----------

